
If Paul Manafort Visited Julian Assange, There Should Be Ample Evidence - wolfgke
https://theintercept.com/2018/11/27/it-is-possible-paul-manafort-visited-julian-assange-if-true-there-should-be-ample-video-and-other-evidence-showing-this/
======
zimpenfish
> In 2015, the BBC reported that “Scotland Yard has spent about £10m providing
> a 24-hour guard at the Ecuadorean embassy in London since Wikileaks founder
> Julian Assange claimed asylum there,”

Except that guard was discontinued in October 2015[1] and it's pretty
disingenuous to not mention that and leave the reader with the implication
that it's still going on and therefore Manafort would necessarily have been
spotted. Fudging such an obvious point as that makes me wonder what else has
been fudged.

[1] [https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/119266...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/11926650/Scotland-Yard-end-24-hour-guard-on-Ecuadorian-embassy.html)

